# GSD Lays on side alot....



## BonnieH (Jun 4, 2013)

My Maggie is a female GSD who will be 10 in Sept. I have noticed lately that whenever she gets where she is going, she seems to just want to lay on her side. I look out on the front porch and she is laying on her side in random spots instead of in her bed.... Any thoughts on what could be going on with her?? (I am almost afraid to hear the answers...)


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

She probably just has arthritis and its more comfortable for her to lay on her side with her limbs relaxed than being curled up that would put pressure on the joints. If you are concerned go to the vet and have her looked over. But I dont know of any other condition that would make them lay on their side...


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

She could also be hot. Cooler to lay on the ground with the legs straight out than on a cushion or blanket with the legs curled up. 

If you feel that this new behaviour is really something of concern, have her checked out by a vet.


----------



## BonnieH (Jun 4, 2013)

We just had her at the vet about 2 months ago and they said that she is fine, actually had a full body xray done as well and nothing shows up. This is just something that has started. I think it could possibly be the comfort factor as you suggested @mandiah89. She seems happy otherwise but does move a lot slower than she did just a year ago. Thank you so much for your replies to my concerns.


----------

